# Cimt



## sparker (Apr 24, 2010)

Has anyone had any luck getting paid by commercial carriers for CIMT 0126T? Are you using a ABN or waiver for the patients and is that working for the commercial payors? I am trying to research the correct billing and the billing that works, any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

